# Suspects In Pawtucket Killing Caught In Florida



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Men Held Pending Extradition_

*PAWTUCKET, R.I. -- *Two men wanted in the execution-style shooting of a woman in late July have been arrested in Florida, police said Thursday.

Barry Offley and Alonzo Shelton were captured while sleeping at about 6 a.m. Thursday in Marion County, Fla. The men are being held in the county jail pending extradition hearings.

Offley, 19, of Woonsocket, and Shelton, 28, of Central Falls, were wanted on murder and attempted murder charges in the July 27 shooting of 24-year-old Jessica Imran at her home in Pawtucket. Another woman was shot but survived.

Pawtucket Police Maj. John Whiting said the suspects had been under surveillance for weeks.

"We had a very strong idea where they were at. It was a dense residential area, where we really couldn't get anybody into. But it was being watched from a distance (from) numerous locations. When the time was right, they decided they would hit a location, and the indiviuals were found," Whiting said.

Offley and Shelton were featured on the television program "America's Most Wanted" after the police searched unsuccessfully for them following the shootings.

Whiting credited the show and other publicity with helping lead to the arrests, saying there was "a tremendous amount of information that was coming to us."

*Previous Stories:* 

July 28, 2006: Police Search Mass. Home For Suspects In Shooting
July 27, 2006: One Dead, One Injured In Pawtucket Shooting


*Video: *Pawtucket Murder Suspects Caught In Florida

_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. _​


----------

